# mixed power steering with oil



## nissan-altima01 (Oct 16, 2007)

while i was doing an oil change i accidently put in a quart of power steering where the oil is suppose to go.... i was wandering if that could wreck the engine? and what can i do to fix it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It will not be good for the engine because of the different lubricity properties of that power sterring fluid. You need to change the oil again (including the filter) and get that fluid out of there and most likely no harm will be done. If it were mine, I would not run it until it is changed.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I second what TW said...you only have about 4 quarts normally and with one of the PS fluid...you run a high risk of turning a rod or main bearing.


----------



## NYCLatinLefty (Oct 14, 2007)

nissan-altima01 said:


> while i was doing an oil change i accidently put in a quart of power steering where the oil is suppose to go.... i was wandering if that could wreck the engine? and what can i do to fix it.



==========

You *definately *have to change the oil and the oil filter. :4-thatsba If you run the engine with the power steering fluid you run the risk of doing some serious damage.


----------



## nissan-altima01 (Oct 16, 2007)

thx for the replies.. im gonna get the oil changed asap


----------

